
Met Office: Release of global-average temperature data - chanux
http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/corporate/pressoffice/2009/pr20091205.html
======
rauljara
The timing certainly makes it seem like a response to the recent email leaks.
I kind of hope it is. The scientific community should always respond to
skepticism with evidence.

~~~
cwan
It is -
[http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/environment/article694...](http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/environment/article6945445.ece)
\- and I agree, instead of the stonewalling and name calling, more data and
transparency is far more helpful.

------
patrickgzill
It is great that they are releasing it. I do wonder why it was ever the idea
that it would not be released though? I mean, shouldn't it by default have
been released, as a matter of course?

------
jgrahamc
Wake me when they release the data and the source code to process it.

~~~
acj
_We intend that as soon as possible we will also publish the specific computer
code that aggregates the individual station temperatures into the global land
temperature record._

No dates mentioned, but hopefully this will happen soon.

